# HTC Desire HD Bilder SD Karte



## Koyote (5. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich will bis morgen die Bilder von meinem Desire HD auf den PC übertragen, das Problem ist, wenn ich das Handy als Festplatte auswähle im handymenü, sehe ich nicht die Bilder, weiß aber auch nicht wo ich diese finden kann und wie ich auf Telefonspeicher und SD Karte zugreifen kann und wo die Bilder gespeichert sind weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## ile (5. September 2011)

Du findest den Ordner unter LAUFWERKE im Windows-Explorer. Du greofst damit auf die SD-Karte zu. Fotos sind im Ordner DCIM.


----------



## Koyote (10. September 2011)

Danke,
ich habe ein paar Bilder in WhatsApp geschickt bekommen, sie wurden mit einem Iphone 4 gemacht, die Bilder finde ich nur im Ordner .thumbnails. Die Bilder sind aber total klein und bei Vergrößerung sind sie verpixelt, auf meinem Handy mit Vollbild sind sie aber auch größer und nicht verpixelt, was ist das ?


----------



## d00mfreak (10. September 2011)

Thumbnails sind nur vorgespeicherte Schnellansichten der eigentlichen Bilder.

Ein Googleschnellcheck ergab, dass der Ordner, in dem Whatsapp die Bilder speichert "Images" heißen *könnte*. Ansonsten hilft eine Suche mit *.jpg, *.jpeg oder *.png


----------



## Koyote (10. September 2011)

Ah ok, habs gefunden. Danke. Kann ich den Inhalt des Thumbnails Ordners wieder löschen ?
Kann man bei dem Handy in den Alben Unterordner machen ? Also verschiedene Bereiche : Ausflug, Hund, Familie etc ?


----------



## Iceananas (11. September 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ah ok, habs gefunden. Danke. Kann ich den Inhalt des Thumbnails Ordners wieder löschen ?



Die kommen dann immer wieder, sobald du mit WhatsApp wieder die Fotos öffnest. Die Thumbnails sind dazu da, dass du sofort ein Vorschau der Bilder hast. Denn alle Bilder in original zu laden dauert manchmal seine Weile.



Koyote schrieb:


> Kann man bei dem Handy in den Alben Unterordner machen ? Also verschiedene Bereiche : Ausflug, Hund, Familie etc ?



Kannst du natürlich.. du musst aber dann neu geschossene Bilder immer per Hand in die Unterordner schieben und wenn du dir die Bilder angucken willst musst du halt in die Ordner navigieren.


----------

